# Seeking Long Term Rental In Le Marche, Umbria or Tuscany



## scallywags

We are a Professional family of writers, looking for a long term rental for a year or more from late summer 2015, whilst we teach our two children the culture and art of Italy.

We would like a detached rural property with 4+bedrooms, garden, a pool would be nice. We need to be within an hour of an International Airport or near the main train line to an Airport.

We prefer to be in a village, hamlet or on our own but near to town with amenities. 
We are ideally looking for an unfurnished place, but could take a furnished place if 'perfect' for us. We are open to any opportunities and would consider renting a Bed and Breakfast or Gite business, or even house sitting.

We are designers and could even redecorate an empty house whilst we stayed if such a possibility came to us. Any property with an annex or studio attached would also be ideal.
We will care for any property we take on with the up most care and have our own business in the Customer Experience, so can be relied upon to be the very best tenants.


----------



## mcohen

*Country Houses In Marche*

Hi,

My wife and I life half of the year in Pergola, a small town in Marche between Ancona and Urbino. I read your post this morning, and thought I'd ask my friend Piero if he had any friends with vacant country houses in this region. Piero knows everyone, and he knows a few houses off-hand that fit your description. If you'd like me to follow up on this, I'd be glad to help out. It's very beautiful here, and there are many English, Dutch, and German families living in the hills around town.

Best,

Michael


----------



## scallywags

Michael thank you so much, that's just the help we need.

Kind regards.


----------



## villamanni

What a lovely plan. We have a large renovated farmhouse on a hill overlooking the Tiber Valley outside Orte just south of the Umbria border that might work for you and your family. It's the home I grew up in, quiet and private, yet a five minuted drive to town, an hour's drive to Rome and 45 minutes by train. We no longer live there full time and have offered short-term rentals privately to friends on occasion but might be open to a longer term proposition. Let me know if you're interested. Best wishes.


----------



## scallywags

Yes this sounds marvellous. Please tell us more. I did answer you the other day, and put my email address for you to reply to. I think this may have stopped my reply being sent to you!

Many thanks!


----------



## scallywags

Dear Michael
Did you have any more thoughts on this?
Many thanks1


----------



## villamanni

You can contact me at Best.


----------



## mcohen

scallywags said:


> Dear Michael
> Did you have any more thoughts on this?
> Many thanks1


We're heading off to the UK for the week, but I'll talk to Piero today and see if he can contact his friends who own country houses while we're gone.

Are we allowed to give out personal e-mails on this site? If so, I could have people contact you- that is if they have computers, many people around here don't.

Best,

Michael


----------



## scallywags

Thanks Michael.

Regards,
Cheryl


----------



## scallywags

Michael you can give people my business email address which iand it will find it's way to me.

Many thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## scallywags

Villamanni you can contact me via my business email address which is [ems s.[/ and it will find it's way to me. Any help you can give will be really useful and gratefully received.

Many thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## mcohen

*March House*

Hi Cheryl,

I just talked to my friend Piero and he called an old friend who has a huge country house in the hills above Cagli. The house is broken into apartments, the largest has 3 bedrooms. It does have a pool and a great view, but your original e-mail mentioned you were looking for a detached house, so this might not suit your needs. Piero has other friends he can get a hold of.

I also talked to Debbie and Duncan, an English couple who live here full-time near the tiny village of Caudino. There is a couple that bought and renovated a old farmhouse nearby, with the intent of living there and operating a yoga studio. They have since changed their minds, and the house is sitting empty. It's a beautiful hilly region, around 20 minutes from Pergola where we live. Debbie is getting in touch with them.

There are a few more people I can ask if you like.

Do you speak Italian? It would probably be easiest if I put you in direct contact with any homeowners who are locals.

Best,

Michael


----------



## scallywags

Michael,

Firstly, Many thanks! 

We would rather not share a property, so the apartments will not be suitable. However, 
the old farmhouse sounds wonderful, please get Debbie to find out everything she can
We do not speak Italian 'yet!'
Here's

Please ask as many people as you can Michael!
Have a lovely evening

Hopefully you will be able to get hold of me by email now


----------



## mcohen

Hi Cheryl,

I'd like to put you in touch with the English people who have the country house here in Marche, but apparently we're not allowed to put e-mail addresses in these threads- my last post was deleted.

What do you suggest?

Best,

Michael


----------



## scallywags

Hi Michael

Join with me on LinkedIn I am Cheryl Gregory Customers Shoes and I can then email you!
Thank you


----------



## pudd 2

or you could use pms to contact


----------



## dg6162

*Umbria housing*



scallywags said:


> Michael you can give people my business email address which iand it will find it's way to me.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Cheryl


Hi Michael, I was wondering if you managed to help these people last year, we are moving to Umbria this summer and are in a similar situation; could be making a preliminary visit this spring.
Many thanks in advance
David


----------



## mcohen

dg6162 said:


> Hi Michael, I was wondering if you managed to help these people last year, we are moving to Umbria this summer and are in a similar situation; could be making a preliminary visit this spring.
> Many thanks in advance
> David


Hi David,

I put them in touch with an English friend who owns a home near here. They had a few discussions and then we didn't hear any more from them.

Good luck with your move to Umbria.

Best,

Michael


----------



## dg6162

*thanks!*

Thank you for responding
Best
David


----------



## pudd 2

dg6162 said:


> Hi Michael, I was wondering if you managed to help these people last year, we are moving to Umbria this summer and are in a similar situation; could be making a preliminary visit this spring.
> Many thanks in advance
> David


i know of some lovely long term lets in Abruzzo just a bit down the road from le marche


----------

